# NS Roanoke VA



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I know Dave M is a regular here and lives in Roanoke.
I wonder if he saw, or heard about the convoy of NS locomotives that arrived at Roanoke around 1.30 pm ET today.) I look at the hotel web cam from time to time - currently they are building a new Amtrack terminal there.
However today I saw an unusual train: a convoy - I wish I had been able to count - of locos which must have totalled fifty or more arrive from the west. They stopped adjacent to the new works but quickly revered course heading, I presume, for the large yards in the MT direction.
Are they for scrapping? Or a new lease of life after re-fubishment?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan;

I had my head buried in another project today, and was not aware of that movement. I work at the hobby shop tomorrow, and will see whether I can find out anything about a large movement of locomotives. It will probably be late in the day before I can post my reply, as I have two steel drum band practices on Thursday evenings.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Dave, appreciated. I look forward to learning what you find out. No rush for an answer, just curiosity.

Update:
Since posting this earlier I have read a reply to a similar post I made on the Trains Magazine Forum. A reply there says that there are a good many NS locos stored on the tracks to the west and what I saw might be a movement of these locos to another set of tracks and/or them possibility that one or more of the locos might have been required and were removed from the consist.

Another reply mentions issues involving CSX and consequently NS could be gearing up to gain advantage.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan;

I learned something similar to what you posted above. The locomotives may be older units going into storage in the Schaffer's Crossing yard. Not ready to be scrapped, but held in reserve in case business picks up. The yard is no longer used for sorting trains. It only holds trains for crew changes, so lots of extra tracks for storage.

Cheers,
David Meashey


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Dave,
Thank for on-the-spot facts. I have seen on the satellite pics the extensive track both sides of the cam views. I guess it is because there are more trains of the same type (can't remember what they call them) so their is less need for sorting. Still, it is still a busy place and well worth watching.
I see the new roof well on its way at the Amtrack station. I now await the first train - in the Fall I believe. It might be a busy place if operating by Thanksgiving.


----------

